
Magnus Carlsen and Fabiano Caruana play to thrilling Game 10 draw - inostia
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/live/2018/nov/22/magnus-carlsen-v-fabiano-caruana-world-chess-championship-game-10-live
======
yesenadam
What I'm finding thrilling is having (since Game 9) Anish Giri, Alexander
Grischuk and Peter Svidler commentating together on chess24, and streaming
live on youtube. I don't think there's ever been a commentary team nearly so
strong - current world #5, #9 and #19. And it's free. Thank you internet!

[https://www.youtube.com/user/chess24media/videos#top](https://www.youtube.com/user/chess24media/videos#top)

~~~
inostia
Thanks! I have been looking for a reliable source, I'll check this out.

~~~
yesenadam
:-) Well.. here's some more links. I visit all these regularly.

For chess news:

Chess24 news
[https://chess24.com/en/read/news](https://chess24.com/en/read/news)

ChessBase news [https://en.chessbase.com/](https://en.chessbase.com/)

Chess.com news [http://www.chess.com/news](http://www.chess.com/news)

The Chess Mind blog
[http://www.thechessmind.net/](http://www.thechessmind.net/)

Videos/Live commentary:

St Louis Chess Club
[https://www.youtube.com/user/STLChessClub/videos#top](https://www.youtube.com/user/STLChessClub/videos#top)

Ben Finegold:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6EnFbK-P5q0zeaqI5yobKg/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6EnFbK-P5q0zeaqI5yobKg/videos#top)
and
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqLLqbclDQ6IQg39Wsgy-4w/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqLLqbclDQ6IQg39Wsgy-4w/videos#top)

GingerGM
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClV9nqHHcsrm2krkFDPPr-g/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClV9nqHHcsrm2krkFDPPr-g/videos#top)

Daniel King's PowerPlay Chess
[https://www.youtube.com/user/PowerPlayChess/videos#top](https://www.youtube.com/user/PowerPlayChess/videos#top)

John Bartholomew
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6hOVYvNn79Sl1Fc1vx2mYA/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6hOVYvNn79Sl1Fc1vx2mYA/videos#top)

Chess.com
[https://www.youtube.com/user/wwwChesscom/videos#top](https://www.youtube.com/user/wwwChesscom/videos#top)

In spanish:

Chess24
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTzRQxC3i7GOT4jtiTq4e0w/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTzRQxC3i7GOT4jtiTq4e0w/videos#top)

Chess.com [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3Pi-
wg_YPjnd3RSEDQ2V8w/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3Pi-
wg_YPjnd3RSEDQ2V8w/videos#top)

